# 90% of Gyno is gone with the Letro and Nolva Stack!!



## Bigb21084 (Jun 21, 2011)

Now my Letro is gone, should I just get more? I know my E levels have got to be really low because I'm drowsy as hell... 

So get some more Letro, or try something else?

I have also started the Aromasin to avoid Gyno rebound from the Letro.

Thanks for any and all advice!!


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## freakinhuge (Jun 22, 2011)

love aromasin, great to use during cycle, should be all you need to help keep the gyno problems away. Good luck.


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice bro. I'm wanting to run a Letro/Arimidex cycle to get rid of mine. How did you dose yours, tapper up, tapper down? what'd YOU do?


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice! watch out for that rebound tho. How did you dose your Letro cycle? I'm lookin to run a Letro cycle to get rid of my bit of gyno.


----------



## paolo584 (Jun 23, 2011)

when u do ur next cycle it will come back. It happens to me in every cycle. when im off its gone when i get on forget


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jun 23, 2011)

I tapered It up, then I tapered it back down. "my rat" was taking it for about two weeks before I got the advice to stack it with the Nolva, then two week later it was almost all gone. Since there is a little bit still lingering I am getting more Letro... 

And FYI, I never went over 2.5mgs a day. I know my E levels were smashed because I noticed lethargy. It's damn good shit though, should of used it from the start. Plus there isn't the sexual side affects you get from say Clomid.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jun 23, 2011)

Im prone to the fucking shit and it's huge gay balls!! Next time I use anything all the necessary precautions will be taken. Aromasin, Aromasin, AROMASIN!!!!!


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 23, 2011)

if you take letro and nolva together this would not mess your gains now i you are on a cycle or would it slow your gains down?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jun 24, 2011)

I wouldn't think you would want to take Letro at all on a cycle. Letro is kind of a Estrogen Smashing Hand Grenade (ESHG). I believe you only use it if you need it, otherwise stick to Aromasin while on cycle.

To be quite frank, I don't understand the benefits of Nolva vs. Aromasin on cycle. Maybe any of you can shed some light on that.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

Aromasin = god. 

Permanently disarms aromatase enzyme and spares your lipids unlike Letro. 

Aromasin is the only AI I now use.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jun 30, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Aromasin = god.
> 
> Permanently disarms aromatase enzyme and spares your lipids unlike Letro.
> 
> Aromasin is the only AI I now use.



But is it effective at ridding your body of Gyno. Aromasin's are excellent for preventive measure, or Gyno rebound, not killing E levels entirely... No?


----------

